# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  پایگاه داده توزیع شده

## mahyar12

سلام به دوستان گرامی روز بخیر
برای اینکه یک پایگاه داده توزیع شده ایجاد کنم آیا بای نصب از روش دیگه ای باید استفاده کنم یا به همون شیوه عادی؟؟؟
ممنون

----------


## in_chand_nafar

سناریو خودت رو توضیح بده در ضمن این دوتا لینک را هم بخون تا بدونی چی به چی بعد شروع کن
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B2%D8%B1%DA%AF

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AA%D9%84%D9%81

و یه مطلب که به دردت می خوره 
http://www.sql-server-performance.co...ted-databases/
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...8WS.10%29.aspx

----------


## mahyar12

ممنون از پاسختون میشه لطف کنید یه مثال رو به صورت مرحله مرحله توضیح بدین 
حال کدام sql خیلی مهم نیست خیلی بزرگوارید

----------

